# Blood in joints? Please help



## ohdish! (Nov 22, 2008)

My nephew's beautiful golden lab, Tyson, has gotten very sick over the last few days, to the point where he cannot eat or get up. From what I've been told there have been xrays done and blood tests but nothing has been found, except for blood in the joints. There does not seem to be a clear diagnosis at this point and my nephew, Ben, is just suffering today, wondering if he should put Tyson down. Wondering if there is any hope. Tyson is only four and has been healthy and strong up until now. Beside encouraging my nephew to seek further advice and guidance from the vet, has anyone had any experience with blood in the joints of your dog? I am just trying to find anyway I can to be of help or support to my nephew. He made need to make the hardest decision of his life today....

Thank you so much.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

This is very sad. My heart goes out to Tyson and your nephew. I have never heard about blood in the joints but did a google and got this back: Symptoms of Lyme Disease in Dogs' Joints | eHow.com 
Do you know if they tested Tyson for Lyme disease? I hope they are able to save Tyson. Sending healing thoughts and strength.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*OhDish*

OhDish

I am so very sorry for your nephew and for Tyson.


Have you tried Googling to see if there is any info on what could be wrong.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm sorry, I have no real advice, but I wish your nephew much luck finding another vet that can help his poor pup. ALWAYS try to get a second opinion for something that is questionable. Maybe someone on here can help with a referal for a closeby vet, where is your nephew located?


----------



## ohdish! (Nov 22, 2008)

Everyone: - thank you for your support. It is appreciated. I just got some more info on the situation. Tyson has been tested for Lyme's disease, twice, and both times results came back negative. This all started 6 days ago when Tyson had come in from outside and was acting strange - tail between legs, head low, etc. From there his joints became swollen, his legs would shake, and he had difficulty walking. Temperature at 104 then 105. I do believe he has been brought in for a second opinion. My nephew is awaiting blood results from this other vet which were supposed to be in two days ago, then one day ago.... not sure why the delay but it seems alot is hinging on these results. My nephew brought Tyson in again yesterday, to an emergency vet facility, because his backs legs were basically non-functioning, and that's where he is now, on pain medication. It sounds like when they opened his cage this morning he did come out and ran around a bit, which seems like a good sign. But this guy is in a lot of pain, and no one knows what's wrong at this stage, other than they found blood on his joints. I'll keep you posted and thank you again.


----------



## ohdish! (Nov 22, 2008)

Jax's Mom said:


> I'm sorry, I have no real advice, but I wish your nephew much luck finding another vet that can help his poor pup. ALWAYS try to get a second opinion for something that is questionable. Maybe someone on here can help with a referal for a closeby vet, where is your nephew located?


Thank you. My nephew is located in East Troy, WI. I am pretty sure he has been to see at least two vets... and also an emergency vet facility, where Tyson is now.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Do you know if they sent the lymes test out to a lab or just did an in house test at the vet's office? Robbie had lymes but it was not caught in the in house test at the vet's, we were looking for answers for his reoccuring pain and when the vet sent the blood tests out to a lab they came back positive for lymes. So if they didn't send it out, please suggest that to your nephew. The only other suggestion I can make is if they are still not finding the problem he could take him to a veterinary college, they often have better success diagnosing.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Bumping for more member feedback please.

Has anyone here gone through something like this? Or know of a dog that did?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I did some looking for you and found some information. Hope this will help:

Veterinary Nutrition Essentials - Canine Arthritis
Ehrlichia Infection in Dogs

something very unusual but maybe might be an answer from what I have read it is in almost all dogs including Labs
Von Willebrand's Disease
Canine Von Willebrand's disease


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Ehrlichia occurred to me as well-it is apparently becoming more common than Lyme disease in Wisconsin (and that's saying something!)

Have they considered putting him on doxy and monitoring his response to it?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ohdish*

OHDISH:

Praying for Tyson.


----------



## ohdish! (Nov 22, 2008)

Thank you for the prayers and support for my nephew and his buddy, Tyson. I haven't gotten an update today - hoping no news is good news. I don't even know if Tyson is still at the vet or back home but I will post as soon as I hear. I've never heard of ehrlichia before but I will definitely pass that info on to my nephew, along with all the other helpful suggestions. Hopefully they have gotten the results of the blood tests back by now and found some answers. Ben (my nephew) said the house feels so empty and unguarded without his Tyson. Hoping and praying it is not yet time to say goodbye and that his golden lab will overcome this.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Praying for Tyson and hoping a specialist will know how to treat this.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

A few weeks ago, my Casey could not walk and was in severe pain. This happened suddenly overnight. I literally carried him in to the Emergency Vets who immediately started him on pain killers while starting tests.

Long story short, after a whole day of tests and pain meds, I requested that they start him on Doxy 'just in case'. This was in the late afternoon.

He was able to come home the next day and is now back to running and playing - the ultrasounds, X-Rays, blood work and Tick panel all came back _negative_. He did not have pancreatis. But we suspect there is 'something' the tests are not picking up, most likely tick borne since my other 2 goldens are fine.

So please ask your nephew to consider Doxie to see if the symptoms begin clearing.

I would also like to say that I have only ever been that scared once - and that was when my King ruptured his spleen and was within minutes of bleeding out. (He lived 7.5 more years) - same symptoms and same panic on my part. In one case surgery was needed, in Casey's case, Doxie was needed.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

How is Tyson doing? Hope he is feeling better.


----------



## ohdish! (Nov 22, 2008)

The vet said he has an auto immune deficiency and put him on steroids, which he will likely continue on long-term. There is still some uncertainty surrounding all this but Tyson is definitely showing signs of improvement and sooo happy to be home with his humans. He is walking better and his appetite is returning, after not having eaten in three days. Thank you for your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

So glad that Tyson is improving and home with his humans.


----------



## Olddog (Mar 24, 2009)

Great for Tyson and your nephew. Hope he can stay home.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Sending healing thoughts to Tyson and hoping that he continues to improve.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*OhDish*

OhDish

So glad that Tyson is doing better!!


----------

